
[video] Turing Tumble Review – With Tom Vasel - sohkamyung
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZYmlcqk2Ug
======
sohkamyung
Previously featured on HN at [1]. I've received my Kickstarted edition and
starting to work the puzzles featured in the accompanying book. So far, a lot
of fun.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14450158](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14450158)

